# Conexión de los comunes de unidades entrada/salida para PLC



## dpale86 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola,

No entiendo en qué me tengo que fijar para conectar los comunes de los modulos de entrada/salida de un PLC, pongo un ejemplo aver si me explico mejor....


- Si tengo por ejemplo un variador de frecuencia: http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5783/variador.jpg y su común esta conectado a 0.


- y quiero conectarlo  a un PLc mediante el siguiente modulo de entrada: http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9207/entradacc.jpg


- y el siguiente modulo de salida: http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3641/unidadrele.jpg



Me gustaria que me contarais el metodo para saber en que polaridad debo conectar el comun de los modulos (0 o +Vcc). 

Agradezco las respuestas. Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola dpale86. 
En mi caso siempre trato de aislar las conexiones de fuente comun cuando de señales digitales (osea prendido o apagado) entre plc y variadores o arrancadores o lo que fuere que comandas. En el caso que tienes que controlar el cariador mediante una señal analogica (salida de tension o corriente) siempre es mas recomendable la de corriente antes que la de tension.

Pero bueno, volviendo a tu pregunta el comun (0) del variador de frecuencia debe de corresponderse con un +VCC del variador que debera coincidir con la tension soportada por los modulos de entrada del plc y ademas debera coincidir con la tension de salida de los modulos de salida del plc.

Suponemos: tension de fuente del variador: entre +vcc y com tenes 24 volts.
Sumponemos que la salida digital del plc entre com y uno de los terminales al forzar la salida a 1 tenesmos 24 volts.
Suponemos que la fuente interna de alimentacion de las entradas del plc es de 24 volts.

ENTONCES: solo tienes que conectar todos los com al 0 del variador porque las tensiones son semejantes. 

Por mi parte utilizaria: para activar las entradas del variador con las salidas del plc, intercalar reles cuyas bobinas las activas con el plc y los contactos secos de los mismos cierran entre vcc del variador y la entrada de activacion correspondiente.
Para el caso que señales de salida digital del variador deben llegar a las entradas del plc, utilizaria reles cuyas bobinas son activadas por la fuente de tension del variador y los contactos secos cierran llevando la tension de la fuente del plc y la entrada correspondiente.

espero no haberte embrollado mucho. Veo de hacer un esquema y te lo paso.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 27, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola dpale86.
> En mi caso siempre trato de aislar las conexiones de fuente comun cuando de señales digitales (osea prendido o apagado) entre plc y variadores o arrancadores o lo que fuere que comandas. En el caso que tienes que controlar el cariador mediante una señal analogica (salida de tension o corriente) siempre es mas recomendable la de corriente antes que la de tension.
> 
> Pero bueno, volviendo a tu pregunta el comun (0) del variador de frecuencia debe de corresponderse con un +VCC del variador que debera coincidir con la tension soportada por los modulos de entrada del plc y ademas debera coincidir con la tension de salida de los modulos de salida del plc.
> ...


----------



## dpale86 (Jun 27, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta tan rapida!

La información es para un ejercicio de clase (nada serio), osea que no es practico. Me piden que conecte un variador FUJI FVR G7S mediante los mòdulos que he puesto en los esquemas (no especifica modelo, solo el diagrama), a un PLC Omron CQM1. 
Solo estoy haciendo un esquema de conexionado, mas o menos es esto lo que he hecho:


no se si esta mal... pero estoy aprendiendo!


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 27, 2009)

apa, entonces habria que ver que es bien lo que pide. Vos ahi tenes bastante bien conectado . Solo que CM es elpositivo de la fuente y no lo conectaste.
El rele 30R es seco, osea, tu por la entrada B1 quieres saber si el variador esta conectado?.


----------



## dpale86 (Jun 27, 2009)

Es un rele de alarma, cuando esta en 30B funciona normal, y cuando esta en 30A el variador esta bloqueado. Es lo que he interpretado de el datasheet del Fuji FVR G7S, no se si estara bien.


Lo que dices del CM, a cual te refieres?, tengo todos los comunes, modulos y variador, puestos a 0V.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 27, 2009)

Si conectas los bornes A8 y B8 a masa, en la tarjeta de entradas del PLC, tene en cuenta que tienes que llegar con tension positiva a los bornes A1.......8 y B1.......8. me parece que en tu conexcion estas llegando con tension de masa salvo el caso de B0 y B1 que llegas bien porque el rele toma señal de positivo de la fuente. El resto esta conectado a los colectores internos de los transistores del variador y estos al activarse cierran a msa por lo que nunca tendras señal en los bornes B2....5. Para que estos reciban positivo debes intercalar reles para cambiar la tension.

La tarjeta de salida en principio esta bien, si C es el borne CM entonces al activarse la salida del plc pone masa en estos bornes del variador y segun el conexcionado se activarian las señales correspondientes.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## blanmefi (Feb 9, 2011)

hola yo deseo conectar un plc a un variador de frecuencia como puedo hacerlo?


----------

